# Does anyone know where to get industry/sector P/E ratios?



## ReXXar (10 January 2017)

I was just wondering if anyone knows where to download ASX industry/sector PE ratios (average)? There seems to be data on market as whole but not on specific sectors/companies.

Would be ideal to download historical data too and for specific companies, would be happy to be pay for this information if anyone knows where to find.


Many thanks and happy trading for 2017!


----------



## GFD (23 January 2017)

Any luck? The sector/industry group PEs would be really useful in identifying which areas of the market to look for value...

My brokers research data from Morningstar includes current sector/market PE only, no historical data. Checked the Morningstar website and there is no sector PE data. Their DatAnalysis Premium subscription appears to include this data but the service cost is likely too expensive for a private investor or trader.

http://www.caul.edu.au/content/upload/files/datasets/datanalysis2012premium.pdf


----------



## ReXXar (25 January 2017)

GFD said:


> Any luck? The sector/industry group PEs would be really useful in identifying which areas of the market to look for value...
> 
> My brokers research data from Morningstar includes current sector/market PE only, no historical data. Checked the Morningstar website and there is no sector PE data. Their DatAnalysis Premium subscription appears to include this data but the service cost is likely too expensive for a private investor or trader.
> 
> http://www.caul.edu.au/content/upload/files/datasets/datanalysis2012premium.pdf




Thanks, my friend is an IT genius who specialises in web scraping, basically we found the easiest way is just to scrape websites like Yahoo Finance since they already pulled the data from ASX and provide a ton of ratios which are updated daily, way easier than scraping raw reports from asx.com  He created a code to automatically update daily and download in Excel format (tried to upload the file but it seems this website doesn't allow csv files), we're thinking about setting up a website so everyone can have access to info like this, but we can't get historical data though, only way seems to be save the data daily..


----------



## ReXXar (25 January 2017)

Oh I managed to upload it in Excel format


----------



## GFD (25 January 2017)

ReXXar said:


> Oh I managed to upload it in Excel format



Good work! Be careful with the PE as its forward PE which is based on unknown assumptions.

Using PE's of individual companies has many issues (there are several good books which explain this). Using PE's of groups of shares can be useful however to understand how far we are from the mean and therefore value. All sectors, industries and shares revert to mean over the longer term as they cycle through bull and bear markets.


----------



## ReXXar (25 January 2017)

GFD said:


> Good work! Be careful with the PE as its forward PE which is based on unknown assumptions.
> 
> Using PE's of individual companies has many issues (there are several good books which explain this). Using PE's of groups of shares can be useful however to understand how far we are from the mean and therefore value. All sectors, industries and shares revert to mean over the longer term as they cycle through bull and bear markets.




There's a field for trailing PE which I believe is based on the last annual report.  Yeah I don't pay much to PE either than a rough screener, but sometimes it helps in the valuation of subsidiaries in parent companies which operate in different industries.


----------



## ReXXar (1 February 2017)




----------



## sideline (15 April 2019)

ReXXar said:


> Oh I managed to upload it in Excel format




Trying to wake up an old thread, I know.

So, any chance one could get access to the code, as this seems to be a static file?
Or was this only working before Yahoo changed their data policy? I'm having issues scraping their data. Would prefer using Yahoo as a source over Google.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 April 2019)

One workaround, depending on your broker, is to just look at the details of any company in the sector.

That then brings up the company's financial details as well as the market and sector's details for comparison and that includes p/e.

At a guess this probably doesn't apply to all brokers but with some it certainly does.


----------

